# Loyola Application



## katie007 (Jan 15, 2011)

Hey all, loyola apps are due in a month! Just wondering who all is applying and what you guys are submitting for the creative portion. I'm applying to the production program but am torn between submitting my short stories or converting them into screenplays. I also don't have any experience in film so i'm really hoping that i'll get in by some miracle!


----------



## One_Girl_Revolution (Jan 17, 2011)

> Originally posted by katie007:
> Hey all, loyola apps are due in a month! Just wondering who all is applying and what you guys are submitting for the creative portion. I'm applying to the production program but am torn between submitting my short stories or converting them into screenplays. I also don't have any experience in film so i'm really hoping that i'll get in by some miracle!



I sent in my application in December.I submitted two short films and a PSA. Did you already take the GRE? How did you do?

I would suggest submitting creative work you are most proud of and feel most comfortable with. If you do not have experience with film or screenwriting, then send in your short story.


----------



## KrisKelvin (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm applying to Loyola Marymount for screenwriting--definitely feel like I have a good chance, and I've heard good things about the school/program (not to mention it's in LA).  

I will say that their website is VERY confusing, and information is not easy to find (similar deal with Chapman U).  It says a writing sample is required but gives no length, and the same is true with the personal statement.  With the latter I'll probably use my catch-all 1000ish words, but for the writing sample I have no idea if they want something short or a completed feature script.  I have a very short script (5 pages) that I think embodies what the program is about, but I could just as easily go with either an excerpt (i.e. 20 pages) or the entirety of a feature--which I think shows more dedication to the craft and is more impressive than a short any day of the week.  But I don't want to submit 110 pages if they only want 10...

Anybody know what they're looking for length-wise?


----------



## kalena122 (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi! I'm new here, but I've been perusing this fine forum for awhile now. Great advice here! 

I've also applied to LMU's Creating, Producing, and Writing for TV program. I emailed the referenced counselor for application specifics:

The personal statement should be 1-3 pages.  The committee is looking for a complete (not a portion) script - either a feature, spec or short, outlines, and/or a sample reel on DVD.  If you don't have these types of samples, you may submit a film analysis essay from your undergraduate studies.

FYI - If you're applying online, Step 4 asks you to register your recommendation providers' emails. I asked my recommenders to submit via postal mail, so they told me to just skip Step 4. Definitely call in to the grad admin office if you have more questions.

Good luck!


----------



## KrisKelvin (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey Kalenna122,

Thanks for letting me know about those lengths.  The only problem is that whenever I try to upload my feature, it cuts off after 100 pages (even though the file size is well under the 2MB limit).  I guess I'll have to add a note at the beginning explaining the situation, and maybe mail them the final 12 pages.  

If you don't mind my asking, whom did you email about the material lengths?  For feature film screenwriting, at least, the contact listed on the page has only a phone number and no email address.  Plus, it's just an administrative assistant whereas I'd prefer to ask someone who in all likelihood will actually be reading my application.


----------



## kalena122 (Jan 31, 2011)

@KrisKelvin - The Film/Television page refers you to Mary Abshire, the advisor. I think that's her number that you're talking about. You should be able to just click on her name and another window will open to her Outlook email address: mabshire@lmu.edu. 

That said, I'd suggest that you directly call the Graduate Admissions Office, since there were some questions that Ms. Abshire didn't know how to answer...


----------



## KrisKelvin (Jan 31, 2011)

> Originally posted by kalena122:
> @KrisKelvin - The Film/Television page refers you to Mary Abshire, the advisor. I think that's her number that you're talking about. You should be able to just click on her name and another window will open to her Outlook email address: mabshire@lmu.edu.
> 
> That said, I'd suggest that you directly call the Graduate Admissions Office, since there were some questions that Ms. Abshire didn't know how to answer...



Thanks very much for the advice.  Turns out my transcripts apparently didn't get there, so looks like I'll have to call Graduate Admissions anyway...


----------



## katie007 (Feb 6, 2011)

i am working on finishing up my application, just took the GRE yesterday, 580 verb 610 math. hoping my scores get to them by the 2/15 deadline!

how did you guys do?


----------



## KrisKelvin (Feb 6, 2011)

> Originally posted by katie007:
> i am working on finishing up my application, just took the GRE yesterday, 580 verb 610 math. hoping my scores get to them by the 2/15 deadline!
> 
> how did you guys do?



I took the GRE last summer so I wouldn't have to worry about it during the school year.  My scores were 690 verbal, 780 math, and 6.0 on the writing section.  But I don't think GRE scores count much at any of these schools--it's just a prerequisite to get in to the university that you have (I believe) 1000 or better between verbal and math.

I also don't know if my scores got to LMU since I haven't submitted my application yet.  In fact, come to think of it I don't think ANY school has given me confirmation about receiving my scores...though USC did say my app was complete so I guess they got them.


----------



## k08 (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi all! So since the LMU SFTV app deadline has passed, I wanted to see who else applied and find out why you are interested in LMU.

As for me, I applied to the screenwritng program. I like the size of the school, the length of the program (especially how third year students have internships and advanced workshops to expand their portfolios), and their emphasis on collaboration and humanistic values.

Also, if any LMU MFA students are on this site, please let us know what you think about your experience. I'm curious about how much time screenwriting students spend on campus in class and working together on projects vs having time to write on their own, work or intern.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## kalena122 (Mar 21, 2011)

Has anybody received any letters from LMU? The website says that decisions are made 4 weeks after the deadline. I logged into the MY LMU site and my application status still says "Referred", as in referred to admin officers' review. Will we hear anything soon?


----------



## KrisKelvin (Mar 21, 2011)

My status says referred too, and if you check last year's LMU thread you can see decisions didn't start until end of March:

http://www.studentfilms.com/ev...2734/m/921101634/p/5


----------



## DailynDominic (Apr 8, 2011)

Hello Kalena122,

My name is Brandon and I am one of the first 8 in the Writing & Producing for TV program from 2010-2011. I hope all is well and wish you good luck with getting in. I know of one person that has already been accepted into the program for this fall, so there are only 7 spots left. Maybe 9, because they said they received some excellent applications this year. 

If you get in be sure to contact me, so that we can keep you in the loop.


----------



## DailynDominic (Apr 8, 2011)

Time is what you make of it. I am not in the screenwriting program, but I will try to get one of them on here. Loyola is an awesome institution and I am grateful to be here. The classes are fairly small and its up to you how close with your classmates you want to be. There are only 8 of us in the TV Producing program and we are very close.



> Originally posted by k08:
> Hi all! So since the LMU SFTV app deadline has passed, I wanted to see who else applied and find out why you are interested in LMU.
> 
> As for me, I applied to the screenwritng program. I like the size of the school, the length of the program (especially how third year students have internships and advanced workshops to expand their portfolios), and their emphasis on collaboration and humanistic values.
> ...


----------



## leviathan8888 (Apr 9, 2011)

kalena122,

Although I still have yet to receive anything in the mail, my status on the my.lmu website has changed from "referred" to "accepted." I can only assume the rest is in the mail. I can't wait to get that packaged letter!


----------



## Harper (Apr 9, 2011)

Hello All!

I am a first year in the MFA Feature Film Screenwriting Program at LMU.

If you have any questions, feel free. You can talk with me at 615-478-8113. Call if you've been accepted and just want to talk.

I will say that every writer has to go on a journey, and it has definitely been that for me. 

You will be in good hands next semester if you attend. And there is definitely time to intern (GET AN INTERNSHIP RIGHT AWAY. TAKE ADVANTAGE OF BEING IN LA.) You can also work on campus, etc. 

We take roughly 3 classes a semester. Both fall and spring, my Mondays and Fridays have been wide open (for writing or interning). 

There are 10 students in our program. Most from out of state. We're all different, which was a bit of a shock for me. Part of my fantasy of grad school was meeting people just like me (sigh). But it's actually better to have a group of such varied people/styles. I am learning a lot from my classmates. 

My biggest struggle has been to just write. Being a tad uptight and perfectionistic, it wasn't until VERY recently that I finally loosened up about just "throwing up on the page," as one professor puts it. 

Whatever program you choose, you will only get what you put into it. 

But for Loyola, I will say that I am SO GLAD that I chose this program because it is three years instead of two. My first year is almost over, and if I just had one more year I would be upset and feel I didn't get what I needed. That first year was me just getting over my insecurities as a writer and getting into the groove. The next two years, I aim to come to play and clock in serious hours writing.

So that's my feedback on the program thus far. All of it based on my own crazy mindset, so don't take it to the bank. But I'm here if anyone has any questions about applying or help in making a decision after being accepted. Good luck to all of you! This is a huge decision to make, to apply and then to accept. I hope you all find the path that is right for you.

-Harper


----------



## leviathan8888 (Apr 12, 2011)

Harper,

Thanks for you post!!
I have been scouring the internet for more information about the LMU program from people that are actually in it. 

I really appreciated reading about your take on the program.

I have been accepted to the Writing/Producing for TV program and have a few questions that perhaps you can answer or if you know someone  in the program.

1. How much overlap is there between the Writing/Producing TV group and the feature screenwriting group?

2. What is the balance between writing and producing? Is one more emphasized than the other?

3. I know I want to pursue TV after school, but what are the benefits/drawbacks of choosing a program focused on TV versus another in which you study screenwriting more comprehensively?

Thanks! Any thoughts would be appreciated!


----------



## Harper (Apr 12, 2011)

Leviathan8888,

Congrats on getting in!

Great questions. I would like to get you in touch with my friends in the TV Writing/Producing program. You can give me your e-mail if you want. I'll have a friend Toni give you a thorough overview.

From my perspective:

1. There is really NO overlap between the TV and feature film programs. We are each in our separate groups/workshops, but that's not a bad thing. The point of the workshop is to continually work with the same people. But I can tell you that we all know each other, and there's no rule that TV and Feature people can't work together on stuff. It's more about who you click with, across the different programs AND the different years. A first-year screenwriting student might hook up and star in a couple of his production friends' shorts. I can be as involved as I want in other students' projects if I so choose.

They are separate programs, so in that sense, the structure, requirements and focus are going to be different. We have our own little world. They have theirs. 

2. As for the balance of writing and producing, that is something you'd really have to speak to a student in the program about. But for the first year, it seems to be all writing. BUT Tv people can produce other students' films, etc on the side.

3. I don't think there is really a drawback to focusing on TV instead of feature film. You will be taking feature film writing classes as electives, as I am taking television writing classes. The TV and Feature programs used to be ONE program. Now they're split up, which provides a better focus for the students. I think it's a great idea.

It's really about your PRIMARY interest. I LOVE film and can only see myself aspiring to that. BUT, having taken Sitcom writing, I am now opening myself up to TV. I'm registered for the one-hour drama next semester and REALLY looking forward to it. 

If you're interested in working in TV, then the TV program is the best option for you. You can still write features and even co-write features with friends on the side. I would say that, if you are interested in producing, you won't get that in the feature film program. We're strictly writing, though we were exposed to producing in an introductory class. 

My friend in the TV program sees it as significant to be in the program because it is the ONLY program like it. That being said, it is a NEW program, which means it's in its early stages. But from what I've seen and heard, those students are getting something out of it. It sounds like they might even be getting more out of it than us Feature people, cause they had a better professor for first semester writing and this semester it sounds like their feature writing class is really good. But I think all of us writers are getting an equal education, just different focuses. 

I don't know what your other options are. But if you are in the area you can always sit in on a class in the program (I'll hook you up). 

Speaking from the other side, when I was applying and looking at school I had a lot of anxiety about choosing the right program. I can tell you that the type of program really isn't as significant as you think. It's not a tightly bound net to squeeze you one way or the other. You'll take your interests and work with them in an educational environment. There's no plus to TV versus Feature. It's simply preference, though the TV people seem to think TV is the future and feature is collapsing. 

Ask me any questions as they come up. Hope that was useful.


----------



## skipper (Apr 13, 2011)

Hey all,

I'm a second year screenwriter at LMU and I taught Harper everything she knows...about In-N-Out Burger, at least...

I would actually give a different opinion of things than her all caps suggestion that you get an internship right away. You'll hear different things for each person you ask about internships. 

When my class came in, we were actually advised by the interim dean at the time to spend our whole first year and whole first summer doing nothing but working on improving our writing. 

That being said, it really depends on the person. For me, I chose not to work or intern my first year. It worked out well for me because I had time to focus on my classes and adjust to a new lifestyle. I do regret a little not doing an internship over that first summer, but I don't feel that I'm behind in any way or totally screwed over because I didn't do one.

I didn't intern this year either, because I had my regular three classes plus a TA position, which is essentially like having a fourth class. To add an internship to that would have been crazy. 

I have an internship this summer, and plan to do one in the fall and one in the spring--if you take all your required courses on time in first and second year, then third year is set aside for thesis and internship.

So what I'm saying is...if you feel that you want to get started right away and find an internship, go for it. But don't feel like you're making a mistake if you decide to take the first semester or two to get settled and focus on classes.


----------



## Prillay410 (Apr 28, 2011)

> leviathan8888



Hello leviathan8888,

I was recently accepted into the Loyola MFA Writing/Producing for T.V. Program for this upcoming fall. It would be nice to connect with you at some point before school starts.

~Best~


----------



## katie007 (Jan 15, 2011)

Hey all, loyola apps are due in a month! Just wondering who all is applying and what you guys are submitting for the creative portion. I'm applying to the production program but am torn between submitting my short stories or converting them into screenplays. I also don't have any experience in film so i'm really hoping that i'll get in by some miracle!


----------



## One_Girl_Revolution (May 15, 2011)

Hi,
I will be attending LMU for Film Production.
I will be looking for off campus housing. Any female looking for a roommate starting August? Send me a PM.


----------

